# Groups Or Solo



## JeremyScott (Apr 1, 2015)

I am new to the whole prepping community. I have several friends whom Ive found out that are of like mind. Would you think that bugging out in groups and trying to survive in a group deal is best or should it be every man for himself. I know it depends on a lot of stuff, like food amounts, what each person's skills are, and where your located.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As you mention, it depends on the group.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Well...that is such a complex question, I'm not sure it could be answered on just a simple forum post. Questions such as, bugging out or bugging in? If you bug out, where are you going? What is your current situation? What are the other members' situation? What do they bring to the table? What do you bring?

Not trying to rain on your parade, but first thing I'd do is develop a plan for events that could realistically happen to you. Maybe start local, then regional, and so on.

Good place to start. Feeling Lost? Start Here if You're New to Prepping


----------



## JeremyScott (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for being honest. I appreciate the links. Im always reading and will devour most anything I get my hands on


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

I would never think of joining a group, until I had ALL my ducks in a row.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Solo it is . When the SHTF I don't think you can trust anyone. 
Solo means my wife and I.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Each member of a group must meet the minimum supply requirements, if not there will be ill feelings. What if everything is set for the group and one member wants to bring his sister and her family along? So many questions. But yes, in numbers there is safety, maybe.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

There is safety in numbers, but, at the end of the day, it really is every man for himself. Especially if your group consists of young males. Just watch your back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yet again another time I have to explain they been writing on my report card since 2nd Grade..Does not make fiends easy. Does not play well with others. So color me solo I guess. lol. People tend to piss me off a lot. Is that normal?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Yet again another time I have to explain they been writing on my report card since 2nd Grade..Does not make fiends easy. Does not play well with others. So color me solo I guess. lol. People tend to piss me off a lot. Is that normal?


Given today's societal and political norms, I wear it (people pissing me off a lot) as a badge of honor.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

JeremyScott said:


> I am new to the whole prepping community. I have several friends whom Ive found out that are of like mind. Would you think that bugging out in groups and trying to survive in a group deal is best or should it be every man for himself. I know it depends on a lot of stuff, like food amounts, what each person's skills are, and where your located.


When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies, but the pack survives...................


----------



## tekniq (Apr 1, 2015)

We prep as loners as it stands but would love to move to a place where we could know and be with other preppers. It's very hard in New England.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

A group could be fine unless supplies run low or there’s some other serious stressor. Solo, most anyone with good practiced survival skills could, in all likelihood, acquire a minimum amount of water, food and shelter from their surroundings in order to sustain. A group on the other hand would likely be much more readily impacted by dire circumstances, lose focus and deteriorate into chaos. 

I would share and interact with neighbors to a limited extent in a Bug-In situation where a degree of isolation could hopefully be maintained, but would never Bug-Out with an undisciplined group. The group becomes a chain that is only as strong as its weakest member. One person goes bug-nuts, and the entire group's survival potential goes out the window.

A group may have defensive advantages, but the challenges of rationing, hygiene, disease control, individual endurance levels, an ability to handle stress and fatigue, and decision making might make a group not worth the perceived advantage. For example, in a standoff or LRO (limited regress options) scenario, an individual might be able to slip away under darkness. For a group, that would be a much more difficult task unless such had been well practiced and coordinated.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies, but the pack survives...................


I wish he would hurry up with the next book.

That quote has a lot of truth to it IMO. You just can't do it all solo unless you have a huge family or you are very isolated. Too much work. Security is a full time job, so is homesteading and possibly sanitation/hygene/medical. You need people with different skillsets and just to socialize with. Just my opinion. Groups and community are necessary.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do due diligence on whatever group you are thinking about. 
It will be HUGE decision


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies, but the pack survives...................


Very true, but a wolf pack is a group of highly specialized, tightly knit, keenly adapted hunters and killers... everyone. If one isn't, and they die... the rest move on... no emotional devistation, blaming, regrets, etc. People aren't wolves.... well, most aren't.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

First, I am not bugging out unless I am forced to and even then my BOLs are relatives. My "group" is nearby family members.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you go group you had better be sure of what you are getting into. Friends help you move. Real friends help you move bodies if you get my drift. Some one you can trust to that degree is hard to come by.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..forwarded this thread off to my old Viet Nam Veteran Pal. He say whatever yall are smoking..he will take two bags sight unseen. Let me know how much and I will forward it down the chain of command. Or perhaps that is up the chain? Surely outside the span of control. They say the dogs at the post orfice are trained to also smell for coffee so kindly dont try that when it come mailing time. BBQ Rub supposedly gets them real confused. No wonder they are called dumb animals huh?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

As I stated it will be just my wife and I. 
Here is my case in point. We were good friends with a neighbor couple and they were our prepper partners , we always were talking prepping went to the range together compared notes on supply's that kind of stuff.
A small misunderstanding on their part has turned into they no longer speaking to us , no waves when passing, she turns her head when she see's one of us out for the mail or working in the yard.
My wife has tried to talk with her but is ignored. So this is why we believe alone is best if this happened after the SHTF who knows what would happen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You have to know and trust the people you group with. While there is safety in defensive terms, especially in a metropolitan envoronment, as stated above, a group will dpend on internal forces and pressuers as well as outside threats. Everyone would have to know thier place and bring something to the table while be willing to do what's good for the groups survival. Can be hard to do if there are a bunch of alpha males. While I would like to have a groups support in a SHTF scenario, especially in the first stages, it would have to be comprised of special trusted people to survive long term. Right now it's the wife and I and maybe a neighbor or two in the biginning, but nothing formal. I would explore group options under the right circumstances with the right people.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Benefits to both. Instead of group i would like to think community. Groups are families. Communities are like minded individuals. I would establish a community and a community plan. Your solo get out of dodge plan is for you and yours only. You may have gas. They may may not. You gonna give everyone a few galloms? These are the hard choices. Not giving may mean their death. Or worse. Giving may mean yours. 

A community with individuals with like minded goals is more ideal than groups and leaders. If i dont agree with a leader i aint doing it. Period. If a follower dont agree with me i would be ok with that. My leader may not be. So what happens? Communities with basic principals and conduct that are fair. And non threatening. In the end you will have to save your own butt or risk it to save another.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Agreed Tactical. Communty is a better option. After all we are social critters. Still, in the end, under the conditions we invision it will come down to the individul in many cases.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

slewfoot, what pissed them off to the degree they stopped talking to you?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep they do seem pretty huffed up. Hopefully a person wasn't caught coveting his neighbors **s or something like that. Try taking them a pan of brownies with pee cans in it. That should soften their hearts.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> slewfoot, what pissed them off to the degree they stopped talking to you?


A little background, My wife retired after 40 years as a nurse with a masters degree she was a director of what they called medsurg, took care of patients that come out of surgery and had to spend time in the hospital.
The neighbors husband had a small pre cancer removed from his back he had 0ne stitch that's how small it was. !0 days later he went in and the Dr. removed the stitch. At 5 AM the next morning Judy called and woke us up stating that she was concerned about the wound seeping ( ok why wake us, put a damn bandage on it and go back to sleep) any way she wanted my wife to come over and look at it. So she is scrambling around getting dressed and getting ready to walk over when Judy called back and said never mind I am taking him to the walk in clinic, did not set well with my wife. We did not see them the rest of the day. Next day she came over and told my wife that she was not happy with what the clinic did which was put a bandage on it she thought they should put another stitch in it. My wife said to her " Judy you really hurt my feelings basically saying the clinic can do a better job so if I was not good enough yesterday morning I am not good enough today." Judy turned and walked out never to speak to us again. My wife has reached out to her trying to explain her feelings and make amends but Judy refuses to respond. Childish.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One stitch...Geeeezzzzz. I have super glued bigger cuts then that. LOL Your better off without that guy and his crybaby antics.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> One stitch...Geeeezzzzz. I'm have super glued bigger cuts then that. LOL Your better off without that guy and his crybaby antics.


Glad this was discovered before a SHTF situation happened.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

JeremyScott said:


> I am new to the whole prepping community. I have several friends whom Ive found out that are of like mind. Would you think that bugging out in groups and trying to survive in a group deal is best or should it be every man for himself. I know it depends on a lot of stuff, like food amounts, what each person's skills are, and where your located.


Group 95% 
Solo 5%

There are select instances when you want solo, for example if there are possible contageons. More room for drama. Risky situations one persons screwup can kill everyone.

How many controllers does your game system have?

How are you passing time?

Is anyone going to snap?

Not everyone likes living in a barracks.

you should ask yourself, what arrangement will insure the greatest chance of survival?

I suggest the game test. See if any of your buddies freakout when loosing at a game, or if the power goes out while winning. People who freak are potential risks.

If females I suggest the toilet seat test. Leave a toilet seat up and see how long it takes for comments. If comments occur before your prep scenario in time reconsider.

If you fail these tests go solo.

Videos found on this search are things to watch out for in people you are consider grouping with

https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=gamer+freakout+compilation


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

JeremyScott said:


> I am new to the whole prepping community. I have several friends whom Ive found out that are of like mind. Would you think that bugging out in groups and trying to survive in a group deal is best or should it be every man for himself. I know it depends on a lot of stuff, like food amounts, what each person's skills are, and where your located.


It is a complex question. Frankly, you can't stay awake 24/7, and you are vulnerable while you sleep. A large enough group to keep up a strong watch is pretty essential, IF you have TRUSTWORTHY people... else, you are going to have to seriously hide if the SHTF and by hide I mean HIDE.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've got a funny story...both "Ha Ha" funny as well as "odd" funny about my Dipshit Brother In Law and Good Sister In-Law that own land next to Slippy Lodge. A few years ago we had discussions about being a "group" and having each other's back if SHTF. Mrs S and I are a number of years ahead of them but no big deal right, so we try to help and educate them.

So Brother In-Law moves forward BIG TIME buying Guns as his way of "beginning prepping". No big deal, right, we've all been there...BUT, dipshit would go out and buy a gun, take it home, keep it in the box with the trigger lock on it and shove it under his bed. He rarely shot them if ever. One day he was showing me his AR platform weapons and none of them had sights? I ask him about that and he mumbles some nonsense about looking for optics but never does...Anyway, over the course of a few years he probably bought 8 semi auto handguns, 4 AR platform rifles, 4 shotguns and 4 revolvers. The goal being for each member of his immediate family.

Funny thing, he rarely bought ammo until one day I let it slip how much ammo I had per firearm. So Dipshit goes out and buys a bunch of ammo, but still doesn't practice with any of his guns. and still does not buy sights/optics for his sightless AR's. 

Well one day the dipshit is over wasting oxygen in my place and sees a couple of my gun safes. So next week he buys a gun safe and puts all of his guns in them...good for him right?...but he doesn't even tell his wife, the combo of the safe. How stupid is that? 

Well fast forward to sometime last summer. Mrs Slippy and Sis in-law are working in our garden talking about doing some canning and putting up some food. Sis In law is getting excited and knows that we have a substantial food store inventory. She thinks she should do that and admits that her hubby only prepping guns is not very smart. Especially since they never shoot them and she wants to learn. 

So she buys a bunch of canning equipment and Mrs Slippy is helping her. She's getting excited about it and one day she and Dipshit are over watching football with us and Dipshit, out of the blue, says everything is getting better in the world and he sees no need to put up food or water and "preppers" are missing the boat 'cause everything is cool. Plus, he says, he's going to heaven and will be raptured so no reason to prep. 

His poor wife just looked at us with a defeated look on her face. So, we ask him a few questions and he accuses us of brainwashing his wife so rather than argue, we just go back to watching football. 

Dipshit hasn't been out to our place in over 6 months now and to tell you the truth, that is A-Ok with me! But his wife is very sad and upset that she cannot prepare and knows things are bad and getting worse. 

You can't fix stupid though...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Slippy said:


> We've got a funny story...both "Ha Ha" funny as well as "odd" funny about my Dipshit Brother In Law and Good Sister In-Law that own land next to Slippy Lodge. A few years ago we had discussions about being a "group" and having each other's back if SHTF. Mrs S and I are a number of years ahead of them but no big deal right, so we try to help and educate them.
> 
> So Brother In-Law moves forward BIG TIME buying Guns as his way of "beginning prepping". No big deal, right, we've all been there...BUT, dipshit would go out and buy a gun, take it home, keep it in the box with the trigger lock on it and shove it under his bed. He rarely shot them if ever. One day he was showing me his AR platform weapons and none of them had sights? I ask him about that and he mumbles some nonsense about looking for optics but never does...Anyway, over the course of a few years he probably bought 8 semi auto handguns, 4 AR platform rifles, 4 shotguns and 4 revolvers. The goal being for each member of his immediate family.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he made up an excuse to drop you as a "prep partner".

In other words, he may not trust you for some birdbrain reason, and wants you to think he stopped prepping. I betcha he bought a few boxes of food he doesn't want you to know.

Maybe he wants to prep solo?

As for me, I'm buggin in, in my BOL as soon as my house sells and I buy one elsewhere. If. IF I find like minded individuals where I'm going, if after a few years we form a group, then so be it.

But I hate people. Scratch that. I hate STUPID people. Lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Sounds like he made up an excuse to drop you as a "prep partner".
> 
> In other words, he may not trust you for some birdbrain reason, and wants you to think he stopped prepping. I betcha he bought a few boxes of food he doesn't want you to know.
> 
> ...


Sadly not the case, dipshit brother in-law's tract of land next to mine is 30 acres. He was in the process of building a barn/apartment to serve as his BOL a year or so ago. He hired an excavator to clear a couple of acres to build and stopped the process about a third of the way into it. Prior to that he spent big dollars to get water and power to the place. Like I said, he hasn't been out here in months. Who abandons 30 acres after searching for 2 years to buy it and investing thousands more into infrastructure?

Sis in-law has confided in Mrs Slippy that her hubby has done a 180 about being prepared and feels that all is well in the world but has not botered to tell her what changed his mind. She has cried many times to my wife about not being able to do certain things to help prepare her family all because her husband does not agree. A few weeks ago, she asked if she can work part of Mrs Slippy's garden this year but without telling her hubby. Its apparent to me that someone or something has caused my brother in-law to change his mind.

We've prayed for him in the past and Mrs Slippy still does...My prayers are over as the little son of a bitch is finally out of my life! God is indeed good to me!


----------



## tekniq (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't subscribe even a little bit to this "raptured" stuff (seems dangerously close to prosperity gospel and other anti-biblical doctrine) but that is very odd that'd he feel the world is getting better AND he'd be saved via rapture. Most people I know who think God has somehow exempted them from the suffering promised in this life don't feel the end is getting near unless they see things getting bad.

Anyway, Slippy I feel so bad for your sister in law. It sucks she married someone who doesn't have all of their crap in order. Is there any way to encourage her with her prepping without involving her idiot husband? A lot of my initial prepping took place under the radar because my husband didn't really understand and had never gone hungry as a child. I canned stuff and gardened and when he tried to butt in I just said "I run our house, this is MY business" and he'd back down. He is king but I am the queen of this domestic sphere! May not work that way in other households but I dunno. I got my husband on board with prepping, not the other way around. Her husband sounds like an idiot but she could still put food by and work on getting self-sufficient without raising any flags, I think.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I won't comment on a man's faith and beliefs. If he thinks he will be taken in the 
"Rapture", so be it. It is their faith, I have mine and you have yours. Maybe he 
has gone back into denial. Maybe he figures it's not worth the expense. Who 
knows? I guess the question now, Slippy, is your sis-in-law trustworthy 
enough for you to help her put up foods at your place. Is it worth the risk of her 
letting it slip (no pun intended). But since he already knows you prep, what's the 
harm of helping her prep but at your place.
Maybe you could buy his acreage off him?
BTW, I assume you would not be all that amiable to taking him in? What about 
sis-in-law and any kids? Do you feel he would try to use his firearms against you?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So if he is planning on getting raptured, there really is no need for him to keep the weapons. See if you can buy them, Slippy. Personally, I don't believe any of us have the inside scoop on God's blueprint for the end. Looking at how many Christians have tortured and killed, not only in the past, but also increasingly in the present, why would any of us think that WE are so special as to escape persecution or hard times? If my preps are never needed, halleluia! But if they ARE needed to sustain our family or to help others, then I will be very glad to have made provisions. Prep for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Group of three,wife,dog,me.....I have never really trusted anyone except the wife.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I won't comment on a man's faith and beliefs. If he thinks he will be taken in the
> "Rapture", so be it. It is their faith, I have mine and you have yours. Maybe he
> has gone back into denial. Maybe he figures it's not worth the expense. Who
> knows? I guess the question now, Slippy, is your sis-in-law trustworthy
> ...


No, dipshit isn't dangerous or even mad at anyone, I think he is more embarrassed that he spent LOTS of money and lost his path so to speak. He lives in an upscale subdivision and I think his neighbors have given him crap and started calling him Doomsday Prepper names and now he is embarrassed at cocktail parties and such.  The neat thing is that they don't mind if I watch over their land so I bushhog some of his roads and ride my 4 wheeler on their place with their permission. Essentially I have an extra 30 acres without the tax burden! 

Their two sons are metro sexual types that don't like to get dirty so they are not helpful in anyway. Sis in law is a hard worker and would be an asset but she is between a rock and hard place.

We've got other family that is helpful and on board, it just would have been nice having them since they do own neighboring land.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Group of three,wife,dog,me.....I have never really trusted anyone except the wife.


Not even the dog????? Come to think of it, I don't trust my dog either. She eats TP and pees in the house.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No, dipshit isn't dangerous or even mad at anyone, I think he is more embarrassed that he spent LOTS of money and lost his path so to speak. He lives in an upscale subdivision and I think his neighbors have given him crap and started calling him Doomsday Prepper names and now he is embarrassed at cocktail parties and such.  The neat thing is that they don't mind if I watch over their land so I bushhog some of his roads and ride my 4 wheeler on their place with their permission. Essentially I have an extra 30 acres without the tax burden!
> 
> Their two sons are metro sexual types that don't like to get dirty so they are not helpful in anyway. Sis in law is a hard worker and would be an asset but she is between a rock and hard place.
> 
> We've got other family that is helpful and on board, it just would have been nice having them since they do own neighboring land.


Sis in law may have to make a difficult decision down the road.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Solo for the initial die off, eventually you will have to join up. Safety in numbers.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> First, I am not bugging out unless I am forced to and even then my BOLs are relatives. My "group" is nearby family members.


I'm with you. My group is composed of relatives. I think that you have a better knowledge of the other people, and have ties that will keep the members loyal to each other and the group, in this case, familial.

I would like to point out that in the 1700's when pioneers were moving west into Ohio, Tennessee, and Kentucky, they built forts/stockades when they moved into an area for protection, and all of the men would respond to threats to any one of them. If not part of a group, I would at least to make alliances with others in the area.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This question has been around for a long time.
I look at it this way,
my family is my primary group, blood will care for blood in most cases.
My brother has followed every survival suggestion I have given without question.
Those friends who have a like mind and done prepping will be welcomed if they meet certain criteria, that evaluation is on going all the time.
Those people are very few that i would allow in.
A group is needed for long term survival, critical skill sets have to be included, but not at opsec and individual security costs.
No one would be allowed in after an event occuring. Most would be scavengers and lie like hell to be accepted.
I don't care if they have 5 starving kids who will die if i don't help, go die!
No strangers, positively not! The possibility of getting it in the back are too high.


----------

